# Dr.Evil



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Just got this guy on wednesday. He is pretty active and "wolfed" down a big silverside yesterday. 
If this face doesn't say predator, i don't know what does. I'll post a feeding video soon. Enjoy.

Brian


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

badass


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

quite the thug you have!!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice wolf, just say the other post in the freshwater discussion section and here're the pix, lol

good that it's already eating silveside, mine wouldn't touch smelt, shrimp or tilapia. what size was the silverside? maybe what I gave mine was too big...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the pick up brotha but I still say hes fugly


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> nice wolf, just say the other post in the freshwater discussion section and here're the pix, lol
> 
> good that it's already eating silveside, mine wouldn't touch smelt, shrimp or tilapia. what size was the silverside? maybe what I gave mine was too big...


It was a big silverside about 6", so i cut it in half, and the wolf devoured it no problem...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice wolf is this the culupira one you were talking about? Look at the grill on that bady boy....


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Trigga said:


> Nice wolf is this the culupira one you were talking about? Look at the grill on that bady boy....


Yes it is, Hoplias Culupira, and ya he's got a mean lookin smile. He's now eating smelt and tilapia, gonna try some shrimp tonight. Soon as I put in some food he comes directly to the surface and has even snatched some tilapia from my hands.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice Black Bri, has he darkened since these pics were taken?

Hoplias Curupira is the new name for Sp. Blacks now that they have become their own species.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Not too shabby bro...lookin good and can't wait for the vid.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Bryan said:


> Nice Black Bri, has he darkened since these pics were taken?
> 
> Hoplias Curupira is the new name for Sp. Blacks now that they have become their own species.


Yes, most of the time he is very dark in colour. When he does lighten up he keeps a black strip from his face all the way to the tip of his tail fin.

Feeding video will be posted tonight or tommorrow. It should be a good one considering this guy takes down anything I put in, including a lobster I had in the tank that wasn't supposed to be food. The lobster left his hiding spot and bang immediately the wolf was on him. I don't even know how he swallowed the lobster considering it was a good size, I'd say 4".


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Where did ya get him?

Mean lookin bastard, but they always are! Really loved takin care of those guys at Big Als.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That is one evil looking wolf you have there. Absolute beauty!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That is a great looking WF.

Would love to see a feeding video...


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice wolf fish I also would love to see a vid


----------

